# Feedback Bogen erstellen



## tomkn (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich darf für meine kleine ITProjektgruppe an der UNI einen Feedbackbogen erstellen - da mir aber der Ansatz fehlt und ich sicher bin, das ich nicht der Erste mit diesem Problem bin wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob/wo ich sowas in einer Rohfassung finden kann.

Grober Inhalt: Zufriedenheit, Motivation, Fortschritt, Aufgabenverteilung uvm. ( habe doch keine Ahnung )   

Danke zusammen!


----------

